# Misty - 3 year old cat - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Misty
Approx DOB - May 2011
Misty is a very sweet natured semi long haired cat looking for a home. 
She came into rescue as an unwanted pet. 
Misty has been fully vaccinated, spayed and microchipped, plus her worming and flea treatment is all up to date. 
Misty is fine with other cats, but not keen on dogs. 
She has got a lovely nature and could live with children.

There is a minimum adoption fee of £40 for any cat that leaves our care to go towards her vet treatment.

Furry Friends 
0208 407 1080/0797 356 9371
[email protected]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Misty is very beautiful, hope she finds her new home soon.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

What a gorgeous girl - hope she finds her forever home soon


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pretty Misty is still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't believe someone hasn't offered a forever home to this beautiful cat. Keeping everything crossed that she will soon be snapped up


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

She's a cutie, I'm sure some will will snap her up soon.


----------



## cutepets (Jun 25, 2014)

cute cats h like it


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh Anna, I can't believe it. Misty is a stunner and there must be someone out there who can give her the forever home she deserves. Sending positive vibes for lovely Misty finding a new home really soon x


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Misty is gorgeous x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This little sweetheart is still waiting for a home.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Will someone please give this lovely girl the forever home she deserves? I really can't believe that no-one has offered her a home, she is a stunner. Keeping everything crossed that a special person comes forward really soon x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Misty has now found a new home


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I am so happy for Misty - she is a gorgeous girl who has been waiting a while for her forever home. Hope she has a happy life with her new slave


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fabulous news :thumbup:

I couldn't understand why she wasn't snapped up immediately. Have a happy life misty


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

So pleased for she is gorgeous.


----------

